# most over stocked tank



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

just wondering what the most over stocked tank anyone has seen and if pics.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I've got 13 mixed pygos between 7" - 10" in a 125 tall.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

AK's has to be the most overstocked red belly tank on the site....................but it looks awesome


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dezboy said:


> AK's has to be the most overstocked red belly tank on the site....................but it looks awesome


Agreed









Or my old 125 gal community tank also....


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Is there a purpose for an OVERSTOCKED tank??


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

notaverage said:


> Is there a purpose for an OVERSTOCKED tank??


For my own reasonings-Yes...

In general-Not really.....Just looks......


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

AKSkirmish said:


> Is there a purpose for an OVERSTOCKED tank??


For my own reasonings-Yes...

In general-Not really.....Just looks......
[/quote]

I figured that was it....ok
Thanks!


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

AK'S tank is stocked like that for breeding if i am correct, or as a result of breeding.............

Hey AK balls to the 20 G rule, your tank looks ace and your fish look damn healthy, so


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

dezboy said:


> AK'S tank is stocked like that for breeding if i am correct, or as a result of breeding.............
> 
> Hey AK balls to the 20 G rule, your tank looks ace and your fish look damn healthy, so


could agree with you more.

Usually the more fish the more active the tank is.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

dezboy said:


> AK'S tank is stocked like that for breeding if i am correct, or as a result of breeding.............
> 
> Hey AK balls to the 20 G rule, your tank looks ace and your fish look damn healthy, so


My tank is a result from breeders-
I have only pictured one of "our" breeders...Never the tank setup.....

Yeah I dont follow the standard-And have good "luck" with it in the past.....When it's time-they will be moved-But not until I see some major issues going on.....


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I dont see the problem with overstocking tanks to a certain degree!

As long as the tank is as overfiltered as it is overstocked and the fish arnt in obvious distress!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

AK FTW


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

Devon Amazon said:


> I dont see the problem with overstocking tanks to a certain degree!
> 
> As long as the tank is as overfiltered as it is overstocked and the fish arnt in obvious distress!


Agreed........................


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think Hollywoods 125 is the most overstocked tank I have seen. When you consider the size of the fish and not just the number of fish. Its an amazing tank.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I've got 13 mixed pygos between 7" - 10" in a 125 tall.


a bit overcrowded?

nice looking fish though


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

coutl said:


> I've got 13 mixed pygos between 7" - 10" in a 125 tall.


a bit overcrowded?

nice looking fish though
[/quote]

just a wild guess but i think thats why hes calling it project over stocked?


----------



## viralmouser (Apr 28, 2007)

wow I didn't expect to come home from work with so much interest in this topic LMAO!!! I was hoping to see perhaps some pics as well of overstocked tanks, keep it rolln guys.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think Hollywoods 125 is the most overstocked tank I have seen. When you consider the size of the fish and not just the number of fish. Its an amazing tank.


need some pics.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Overstocking a tank is not a good idea I don't care what your experience level is.

Piranhas grow very quick and within a year, you should have fishes around 7-10". Fishes this big will inflict serious damage to their tank mates.

I have a 150gl tank with 5 pygos and even that is too crowded, that is why you see me selling 2 of them in the members classified forum.

If you want your fishes to look their best and live as stress free as possible, then I recommend you don't overstock your tank.

Hater


----------



## scotty (Oct 3, 2007)

X2 X2 X2 Hater by the way is that a super red?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I don't know if he still has it up, but I saw Hollywood's 125 gallon tank when he had fifteen 16" terns in it.
It was freakin' awesome, he kept it in his livingroom.

I had some pics of it, but I lost them when my harddrive crashed last year.

p.s. _That's 20 feet of fish in a 6 foot tank!_


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I don't know if he still has it up, but I saw Hollywood's 125 gallon tank when he had fifteen 16" terns in it.
> It was freakin' awesome, he kept it in his livingroom.
> 
> I had some pics of it, but I lost them when my harddrive crashed last year.
> ...


It surely was a sight to see.....Miss seeing pics of it...


----------



## tiran (Apr 27, 2007)

viralmouser said:


> wow I didn't expect to come home from work with so much interest in this topic LMAO!!! I was hoping to see perhaps some pics as well of overstocked tanks, keep it rolln guys.


how did you get them to grow so big in that small tank, ive had mine almost a year in 135g an maybe one or two are seven the other ones are still small and and i just have 8 pygos in mine and my water stays great


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

tiran said:


> wow I didn't expect to come home from work with so much interest in this topic LMAO!!! I was hoping to see perhaps some pics as well of overstocked tanks, keep it rolln guys.


how did you get them to grow so big in that small tank, ive had mine almost a year in 135g an maybe one or two are seven the other ones are still small and and i just have 8 pygos in mine and my water stays great
[/quote]

I would have to ask the same question... I believe i got mine around a year ago (maybe 10-12, don't exactly remember) and mine are about 5". But i have to take in account i had them in a 55 gallon tank for too long, and a 20 gallon tank when they were really little for too long... AND i didn't know about this site for awhile and i fed them live feeders as their main diet for quite awhile.

But now they're in my 90 gallon tank, and being fed the appropriate food, so hopefully they grow real quick now and show some good color!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> I think Hollywoods 125 is the most overstocked tank I have seen. When you consider the size of the fish and not just the number of fish. Its an amazing tank.


My old 125 community tank will give ne tank a run for it's money.....
[/quote]
I dont remember seeing it...but Im sure it was impressive. Hollywoods 125 was pretty amazing...but those terns were not 16"....I believe they ranged from around 9" to 12". I think his largest tern was 13" or 14" and he was in his 360....another amazing tank.

I would like to see one 16" tern...let alone 16


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think Hollywoods 125 is the most overstocked tank I have seen. When you consider the size of the fish and not just the number of fish. Its an amazing tank.


My old 125 community tank will give ne tank a run for it's money.....
[/quote]
I dont remember seeing it...but Im sure it was impressive. Hollywoods 125 was pretty amazing...but those terns were not 16"....I believe they ranged from around 9" to 12". I think his largest tern was 13" or 14" and he was in his 360....another amazing tank.

I would like to see one 16" tern...let alone 16








[/quote]

It was a sight to see also....
But hollywood has always had some impressive setup's....Wish Pics were still around....Didn't think they were that big-But I knew they were impressive...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Old crap vid.....


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Here is hollywoods 125 at one point...back in '04


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Here is hollywoods 125 at one point...back in '04


I'm saveing that sh*t right now-
Thanks for the pic GG








Thats crazy-
Give my 125 gal now a few more months damnit.......Then I'll have some comp for him-LOL....That certainly has my 125 community beat....


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Here is hollywoods 125 at one point...back in '04


Thanks for posting.. I had heard a lot about that tank, but never had the chance to see it... damn... that's way too crowded !


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

FTW-LOL,Vegas tank....


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

wow, cant get over how many fish hollywood has in there,,,,, man that must have been hard to keep clean


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Here is hollywoods 125 at one point...back in '04












If he had half those fish in there it would still be majorly overstocked!
Very impressive to look at but those fish must be misrable as hell!


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

that pic of hollywood's tank isnt showing up for me


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

Is that a Serra ???


----------



## Nevermind (Aug 16, 2007)

Wowzers that tank is packed. Im surprised how small afew of them are.

That one does look like a serra to me to


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Hollywoods tank is impressive but why would you want to do that?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

The serra is a geryi.

I think the fish woudl be very content in that tank...why wouldnt they be? I do find it funny that people try and apply human emotions to fish...but fish live off instinct...and I dont think happiness comes into play.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The serra is a geryi.
> 
> I think the fish woudl be very content in that tank...why wouldnt they be? I do find it funny that people try and apply human emotions to fish...but fish live off instinct...and I dont think happiness comes into play.


happy no, stressed yes.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

But sorry to say maknwar, you wernt the keeper of those fish, how do you know they were stressed, they could have been very happy, if they were stressed there would be alot of deaths illneses...........................BUT then me saying that he could have had a few losses


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

maknwar said:


> The serra is a geryi.
> 
> I think the fish woudl be very content in that tank...why wouldnt they be? I do find it funny that people try and apply human emotions to fish...but fish live off instinct...and I dont think happiness comes into play.


happy no, stressed yes.
[/quote]
Really? They dont act stressed. They dont look stressed. Why would they be stressed exactly?

Fish dont always react to situations as you might think. My brandti for instance....he is much "happier" in a 30 gallon tank then a 75 gallon tank. I know this because he eats better and is more active....in the 75 he hides in the corner and wont eat.


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I wonder how long that geryi lived in there....


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> The serra is a geryi.
> 
> I think the fish woudl be very content in that tank...why wouldnt they be? I do find it funny that people try and apply human emotions to fish...but fish live off instinct...and I dont think happiness comes into play.


happy no, stressed yes.
[/quote]
Really? They dont act stressed. They dont look stressed. Why would they be stressed exactly?

Fish dont always react to situations as you might think. My brandti for instance....he is much "happier" in a 30 gallon tank then a 75 gallon tank. I know this because he eats better and is more active....in the 75 he hides in the corner and wont eat.
[/quote]

Ok I am confused. So an overstocked crammed tank is not stressful to a fish?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

maknwar said:


> Ok I am confused. So an overstocked crammed tank is not stressful to a fish?


It might be...but I dont think it is a given...and I think hollywood has been in this hobby long enough to know how his fish are reacting to the environment he is providing. Do you understand the $ invested in a tank like that? If he felt his fish were stressed...I dont think he would risk loosing them simply to keep a cool looking tank.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

Again, I recommend against an overstock tank. I'm sured that Hollywood has had his fair share of loses and I'm sure that those fishes are not happy to be cramped like that.

I don't care what Jeff says, those fishes are not confortable cramped in that tank like that. It's their instint to have their own space in the tank and when you cramped them like that, that doesn't happen.

Hater


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Hater said:


> Again, I recommend against an overstock tank. I'm sured that Hollywood has had his fair share of loses and I'm sure that those fishes are not happy to be cramped like that.
> 
> I don't care what Jeff says, those fishes are not confortable cramped in that tank like that. It's their instint to have their own space in the tank and when you cramped them like that, that doesn't happen.
> 
> Hater


I dont necessarily agree Hater. In the wild these fish run in tight groups...in the home aquarium the only tanks that have tight groups are ones that we consider overstocked. How do we know that if given the opportunity it is in their instinct to set up territories like they do in the home aquarium....especially when they dont do it in the wild...with all that space available? Im not saying you are wrong...just that I dont know if you are right. Look at the huge aquariums at the zoos....the fish swim in much tighter groups then they do in smaller aquariums with few numbers. IMO...comfort would be defined by the feeling of safety...and most fish that stay in groups do that because there is safety in numbers....why shouldnt that translate to the home aquarium in an overstocked tank?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I must say that I am pleased to see so much defense given toward overstocking.
I've always overstocked my tanks... I had a 55 gallon with 50 exodons in it, and presently have a 150 gallon with twelve 8" P. natts in it.

I've personally had less fatalities over the years in my overstocked tanks than in my 'less stocked' tanks.

My 6 natts in a 150 gallon suffered constant fin nips and chunks taken out of their backs.
I never get even the slightest nip with twice as many Pygos in there.
50% water changes weekly keep the nitrates down between 5-20ppm.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

I think GG ahs hit the nail on the head with this overstocking argument.................................as long as the fish are happy then i dont think overstocking is a problem..........

IMO as long as the tank is kept clean and they are fed well enough to supress the urge to kill one another, As long as the fish areh
ealthy wat is the problem


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

here's the question, how would one exactly know that the fish is happy anyways??


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

fish lover said:


> here's the question, how would one exactly know that the fish is happy anyways??


Happy is pretty subjective.....content might be a better word. I think you can look at color and appetite to get a good idea if the fish is content with the environment you provide. IMO....stressed fish generally wont eat...or eat very little...and look washed out.


----------



## a-ronn (Jun 12, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> here's the question, how would one exactly know that the fish is happy anyways??


Happy is pretty subjective.....content might be a better word. I think you can look at color and appetite to get a good idea if the fish is content with the environment you provide. IMO....stressed fish generally wont eat...or eat very little...and look washed out.
[/quote]

I agree with jeff my buddy has a overstocked tank and has there is very little agression towards each fish. Me on the other hand my pygos have lots of room i keep them well fed and there is a ton of agression towards eachother. Fighting over territory and what not. I think if there is little room in the tank to fight for territory they may not fight as much! If that makes any sence lol


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

a-ronn said:


> here's the question, how would one exactly know that the fish is happy anyways??


Happy is pretty subjective.....content might be a better word. I think you can look at color and appetite to get a good idea if the fish is content with the environment you provide. IMO....stressed fish generally wont eat...or eat very little...and look washed out.
[/quote]

I agree with jeff my buddy has a overstocked tank and has there is very little agression towards each fish. Me on the other hand my pygos have lots of room i keep them well fed and there is a ton of agression towards eachother. Fighting over territory and what not. I think if there is little room in the tank to fight for territory they may not fight as much! If that makes any sence lol
[/quote]







i agree with you mate....................


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

i don't think the fish care i had 4 caribes in a 180 and they didn't show any aggression for about a year no nips nothing and they never setup territory they swam slowly around the tank together, i added 4 more caribe and the same thing happened i don't think the fish care for territory if the fish feel they don't need it, protecting something is defensive and when they are defensive they must be in fear of something fear=stress were as a tank were the fish swim together and don't show aggresion would mean less stress because they aren't in fear of anything these fish can kill each other at will anytime take if they wanted to really.


----------



## Maryland301 (May 15, 2007)

TheWayThingsR said:


> I've got 13 mixed pygos between 7" - 10" in a 125 tall.


Nice Aquarium Btw what kind of sand you have and where did you get it?
Looks Very Nice


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

i had 7 6" reds in a 55gal for like 2-3months. i have no pics though


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I've got (6) 4 3/4"-5" Reds in a 29. Nice to know having an overstocked tank isn't as bad as some make it out to be.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

trying to locate picture of my 100g with 20 pygos(10reds,8caribas,1 tern and 1piraya)..somewhere on the hard drive

i'll try to locate a full shot


----------



## p1ranha (Jan 28, 2006)

well i think it's up to the fish what kind of conditions they'll accept.. i mean some p's would accept living in an overcrowded tank as some would kill for some space.. i think? i dunno.. just my 2 cents.. IME my reds like to have some space that's why i got them a 170.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Hater said:


> Overstocking a tank is not a good idea I don't care what your experience level is.
> 
> Piranhas grow very quick and within a year, you should have fishes around 7-10". Fishes this big will inflict serious damage to their tank mates.
> 
> ...


nice little plug there :laugh:

i have 4 in a 75...five whole gallons lost if u go by the 20 gallons per fish rule...i dont think its gonna be much of a problem tho...anyone disagree?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

Trigga said:


> Overstocking a tank is not a good idea I don't care what your experience level is.
> 
> Piranhas grow very quick and within a year, you should have fishes around 7-10". Fishes this big will inflict serious damage to their tank mates.
> 
> ...


nice little plug there :laugh:

i have 4 in a 75...five whole gallons lost if u go by the 20 gallons per fish rule...i dont think its gonna be much of a problem tho...anyone disagree?
[/quote]

i have 4 too in a 75 bare bottom tank..


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

Overstocked tanks?

Check this out, not my tank, but well, I guess it doesnt get better or worse than this:


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

That tank is rediculous! How many peacock bass do you think are in there? And in what size of tank?

That person is a moron


----------



## Doktordet (Sep 22, 2006)

dalyhawk said:


> That tank is rediculous! How many peacock bass do you think are in there? And in what size of tank?
> 
> That person is a moron


I stopped counting at 10 peacock bass, 3 arows & 2 pacus. i think its a 220 gallon. IDK. But he's a moron for keeping a tank like that in those conditions. Im quite surprised his fish grew to that size in those conditions. Either that or he grew them out or bought them big.


----------



## dalyhawk (Apr 30, 2007)

Doktordet said:


> That tank is rediculous! How many peacock bass do you think are in there? And in what size of tank?
> 
> That person is a moron


I stopped counting at 10 peacock bass, 3 arows & 2 pacus. i think its a 220 gallon. IDK. But he's a moron for keeping a tank like that in those conditions. Im quite surprised his fish grew to that size in those conditions. Either that or he grew them out or bought them big.
[/quote]

My guess is he bought them big, which would be expensive i imagine--but then again i dont know how much a peacock bass costs, i imagine not too cheap!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that tank of peacock belongs to theTRUST...i believe he's a member on this site..


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Doktordet said:


> Overstocked tanks?
> 
> Check this out, not my tank, but well, I guess it doesnt get better or worse than this:


Wow I've never seen anything like that, if he grew them out himself they sure look healthy hell I wonder what the cost of running and feeding them would be?


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

the problem with this overstocking buisness is that everyone thinks the 20g rule is set in stone, but nobody really knows for sure if its 100% correct and alot of P enthusiasts have proven that the rule can mean jack...BUT others have proved the rule has been effective for them



Doktordet said:


> Overstocked tanks?
> 
> Check this out, not my tank, but well, I guess it doesnt get better or worse than this:


 OMFG thats a lot of bass


----------



## angeli697 (Jul 5, 2007)

viralmouser said:


> just wondering what the most over stocked tank anyone has seen and if pics.


I'm trying a project too, I got a 33 gallon aquarium and 6 RBP's all bout 3 - 5.5". They're all healthy/growing, no fights, bites, or any thing yet. But i don't think i'll be long before they all get killed.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

thePACK said:


> that tank of peacock belongs to theTRUST...i believe he's a member on this site..


Yep-Yep....Great tank too.....

HAve you seen recent pics of his tank yet pack?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

angeli697 said:


> just wondering what the most over stocked tank anyone has seen and if pics.


I'm trying a project too, I got a 33 gallon aquarium and 6 RBP's all bout 3 - 5.5". They're all healthy/growing, no fights, bites, or any thing yet. But i don't think i'll be long before they all get killed.
[/quote]
Not sure I would call that a project....especially if you think the outcome will be all dead fish.

Overstocking a small tank is a really bad idea...there just isnt enough water to manage all the waste these guys produce. And really...lets be honest.....99% of people that overstock a small tank are only doing it because they jumped into the hobby with no idea what these fish need, or they dont have the $ or space for a larger tank...it has nothing to do with the health of the fish or some experiment on stocking to view fish behavior. Anyone that has seen a full grown healthy nattereri knows that the minimum tank would be a 40 breeder because it is 18" wide and gives the fish a little turning room....and that is for one fish. If you want to overstock a tank....I wouldnt look at anything less then a 125....everything else looks ghetto imo.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I think Hollywoods 125 is the most overstocked tank I have seen. When you consider the size of the fish and not just the number of fish. Its an amazing tank.


agreed, didnt he have some S.geryi in there too?


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

yup i think there's two in there


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I have 4 6inchers in a 55. I'm getting the run around about the 75 I was supposed to get. Thinking strongly about selling them and getting something else for the 55.

I'm glad people are not bashing this thread though. 20 gallons a fish is over rated, and not needed if you keep your water clean. Like GG said though, if your gonna over stock a tank, it should be a large tank to begin with.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

angeli697 said:


> Not sure I would call that a project....especially if you think the outcome will be all dead fish.
> 
> Overstocking a small tank is a really bad idea...there just isnt enough water to manage all the waste these guys produce. And really...lets be honest.....99% of people that overstock a small tank are only doing it because they jumped into the hobby with no idea what these fish need, or they dont have the $ or space for a larger tank...it has nothing to do with the health of the fish or some experiment on stocking to view fish behavior....


Yea, that would be me. I agree with it being a bad idea. I spend more time maintaining the tank then watching my fish.








As far as waste management goes, you just have to go ridiculously overkill on the filter. My XP2 (which is rated for a 75 gallon tank) worked great on my 29 with 6 Reds in it, although it did require alot of maintenance (I had to pull it apart and clean the sponges once a week to keep the flow rate up). I just recently switched to an XP4 (yes, I have an XP4 running on a 29 lol) so that when I get the tank I'm planning for in a few months the filter will already be established. I was able to double the amount of sponges I had in my XP2, so maybe I'll be able to get away with going two weeks between pulling the thing apart now.
Despite the small tank, My Reds eat well, look good (colorful), and are active. No signs of stess whatsoever. Guess they're 'happy'.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Piranha Dan said:


> As far as waste management goes, you just have to go ridiculously overkill on the filter.


There is a law of diminishing returns when it comes to filtration....and once you pass a certain point, the only thing more filtration does is create current. You would need the same bio-filtration for 6 nattereri in a 10 gallon as you would need for 6 nattereri in a 55 gallon....but what you have with a larger tank is more water to dilute the end product. What I am talking about is keeping nitrates in check....and that can only be done with water changes.

If you put it into simple terms.....

Say one fish's waste will create a level of 100ppm nitrates, if kept in one gallon of water for one week. 10 fish in a 10 gallon will boost nitrates in the tank to 100ppm in one week. Those same 10 fish in a 55 gallon will create under 20ppm in a week. It doesnt matter how much filtration you have....you would need to be a water changing machine on the 10 gallon.

This is why I think people that want to experiment with overstocking tanks should only do it in larger tanks. Not because of aggression or anything so abstract....Im just talking about the ability to deal with all the waste these fish create.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

exactly GG-

Thats why on my 125 gal you ony see 3 emp 400's and a xp3 for filtration-No need to have more-

And for thosethat want to ty it-
Take from first hand experience-It's not as easy as it looks-
My tank see high maintence to maintain it the way it looks on a constant basis-
Dont even want to get into my feeding bill for this tank-ets just say it's unreal what I ahve to feed to have he sucess that me and Crosshairs has with this setup...

Overall a fun tank-
But certainly enjoy my less stocked tanks more.....


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

my 4 reds in the 55g have a whisper filter rated for 30-60 gallons. My fish look great, and water is always perfect. How? gravel vacs at LEAST 2 if not 3 times a week. I'm so sick of cleaning this tank I could puke. I was going to put a pool filter rated at 700gph on the 75(possibly the whisper too), but if thats not going to happen, these reds have to go. Then when I can afford a proper setup, I get to get the cute little babies and start over. I'm giving my uncle 1 more month to produce the 75 I was promised, then my fish go to the classifieds/craigslist.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Grosse Gurke said:


> There is a law of diminishing returns when it comes to filtration....and once you pass a certain point, the only thing more filtration does is create current. You would need the same bio-filtration for 6 nattereri in a 10 gallon as you would need for 6 nattereri in a 55 gallon....but what you have with a larger tank is more water to dilute the end product. What I am talking about is keeping nitrates in check....and that can only be done with water changes.
> 
> If you put it into simple terms.....
> 
> ...


Wow, never thought of it that way. Guess it's good I've been doing all those water changes (that's what I was talking about when I said I was spending more time maintaining the tank them enjoying it, I do 20%-25% every other day, and vaccum when I do them.)
Thanks for the info on the dilution thing. Now I know why the standard for tank size is 20 gallons per fish. That always seemed high to me before, now I know different.


----------

